# Please help ID plants



## alexbn024 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello all,

I think I reached a point where I would like to know what exactly is growing in my tank  I have three plants that I am not quite sure what are their names. I searched theough the net and found something that looks similar but if somebody can confirm or correct my guesses it would be really great!

Here they are:

1) Looks like Echinodorus Africanus, but not 100% alike







its flower:








2) Looks like Echinodorus Tenellus








3) This one I am completely lost, visually it is similar to too many kinds of Echinodorus and I am not sure what would be the determining factor.








Thanks in advance!


----------



## trout (Mar 21, 2012)

1. and 2. Looks like Aponogeton crispus

3. Looks like Dwarf Sag due to the leave width

4. Amazon Sword, bleheri maybe?

Just guesses though, only going by looks and my very limited knowledge.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

no idea on 1 and 3 but 2 is dwarf sag


----------



## alexbn024 (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks guys! How wrong I was :bigsmile:, only guessed one and was not even able to identify its subtype...


----------

